# 1950 Schwinn 24" name?



## spylab (Feb 26, 2012)

Picked this barn fresh Schwinn this morning:






What I can tell you from current knowledge and a bunch of research today:
• Serial G261807, so it's birthday was 8/16/1950
• 24" wheelset. Single speed, no front brake, coaster rear hub
•*All components have even patina and therefore appear to be original
•*1950 Schwinn catalog advertises it as Model D-13
• Spent a whopping $30 on it
• Metal is pretty rashed, paint is fair at best; hopefully I can clean it up and make a few dollars


I'm sure it is frustrating for y'all to constantly have random value requests, so I will leave that one be.

All I want to know is whether this bike has a 'name' or not. I have seen similar designs in later years referred to as the Meteor, but the chain guard has no graphics and the catalog simply lists it as Model D-13 (while calling out the Phantom and Panther elsewhere).

A little education would go a long way. Hopefully a decent buy, even in its condition.



Mike


----------



## robertc (Feb 26, 2012)

From what I can see from the photos of the paint, it looks better than fair. Clean it with 0000 steel wool and WD-40 and you will be supprised how good it will look. At $30.00, its a good deal to me. Congratulations on the score.
Robert


----------



## mruiz (Feb 27, 2012)

There was a model, that time frame called Spitfire, name after the fighting airplane.
 Mitch


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm going to disagree with Spitfire as the model, though it does share the same frame as the Spitfire.  For this time period the Spitfire did not use the two tone paint and did not come with painted spears on the fenders.  A juvenile version of the D-13 is what this bike is.  So it's a "Semi-Equipped Boy's Standard".  And for $30 it's a great score.  I'd buy that bike all day long for $30.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## spylab (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks greenphantom; I kind of got the feeling that the bike didn't have an actual name, though it is the first of many, many old Schwinns I've picked up that is only referred to by its catalog number.

This bike was obviously strung up in MUCH better condition than it came down. Any spots that the rope covered were beautiful, both paint and chrome-wise. Stripped it down last night; bike came apart WAY too easy to have rusted outdoors. Going to try to knock as much rust off the metal bits as possible. Took some 0000 steel wool and a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser to the painted bits which turned out very nice. Just going to re-grease the bearings and hubs and see if anyone wants it. Definitely a cool pick.


----------



## snickle (Feb 27, 2012)

Very nice bike! Another one rescued...


----------



## spylab (Mar 4, 2012)

For a little elbow grease, it cleaned up mighty nice!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/spylab/sets/72157629144547644/


----------



## Schweirdo (Mar 4, 2012)

I agree that it is a Schwinn Standard. My Spitfire is one color and has the 3-line pinstripes. What were you going to ask for it? Thanks
Steve


----------



## spylab (Mar 4, 2012)

I was thinking of asking $300, though PLEASE correct me if I am way off base. Haven't encountered many vintage 24" bikes and CABE/eBay were not giving me a lot to base a value on.


----------



## vincev (Mar 4, 2012)

Good luck.It should sell on ebay but I think $300 will be a stretch.I bid on a 24 inch bike with a springer on ebay for $65 because it was a short 10  miles from my house.I never thought I would win but I did.I went to pick it up and the owner had an attitude because the price was so low.24 inchers are not very collectable.Hope you have good luck on the sale its a nice looking bike.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Mar 4, 2012)

*hello i  have  1950 schwinn to*

i have one  to i need to  clean it  upView attachment 44625 chucksoldbikes i think  mine is 1948 CHUCKSOLDBIKES JUST WANTE TO SHARE IT  WITH   U   BIKE NUTS


----------



## spylab (Apr 2, 2012)

SO I have this bike up on Craigslist, and just got a call from an interested buyer.

he wants to know if he can fit-up the DX tank and accessories with no problem. I am about 95% sure that the frame is identical between the Standard and the DX, so the tank should fit fine.

Before I tell the guy misinformation, can anyone confirm?

Mike


----------



## rlhender (Apr 2, 2012)

I would give $200 if you dont move it....


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 3, 2012)

Here in SoCal, these things are very popular. Very "trendy." I would have tried eBay first,

but that's me. There is one in my neighborhood like yours, but it has the tank.

You did a magnificent job cleaning this bike up, by the way.


----------

